

A9.What about this Search Engine?  - rokhayakebe
http://a9.com/

======
breily
What about it? It's more cluttered than Google, takes longer to load, and only
lets me search e-commerce sites.

It seems like restricting my search options while making the user experience
worse is not a recipe for success.

A9 has been around for a while, and I haven't heard any convincing reasons to
use it.

